# What's it worth?



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I was given the task by a buddy to find new homes for some stuff. Trouble is, I have no clue since I don't deal in either 027 or S. So, I'm posting a picture or two so if you don't mind could you give me a ballpark price or two? I have no idea where to start anything on ebay and I don't want to have to explain why I got snookered, lol.

Thanks for any help and remember, all I'm looking for is a reasonable starting price.

I think it's only missing the front truck. BTW, the front boiler cover is missing in this shot but I found it in the box and put it back in.

[URL="







[/URL]


The Mounds car has a broken coupler.

[URL="







[/URL]

Eight pieces of curved Gilbert American Flyer track and one straight, average condition...

[URL="







[/URL]

Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

post 21165 in the S scale section on E-bay, then click the sold tab.


Now you are in the ball park.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

These trains are Gilbert's last ditch effort.Very inexpensive, and hardly worth collecting. But they're worth something to someone..maybe $40 bucks for the lot?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Having seen prices of these exact pieces on eBay, I have to concur with Flyernut. They were the least expensive pieces Gilbert made in their last few years of existance and sadly they were cheaply made. The engine is probably worth about $25-$30. The cars have all plastic non-working couplers and are not worth much.

Try posting the sale here under "member-to-member" sales before going to eBay. Somebody here might be interested and would give you a fair price.


----------

